
Dates for Drupal 7 and 8 end of life and Drupal 9 release - willhallonline
https://dri.es/drupal-7-8-and-9
======
willhallonline
The tldr is Drupal 7/8 end of life by November 2021 and Drupal 9 released
before then.

